# the big tide 8.3m



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: hi all havent managed to get out much lately due to family commitments but we have a very big tide coming up this friday night which im going to be fishing :lol: :lol: ive got a view good venues coming up which i will be posting up :lol: :lol: some may make ya hair stand on end :lol: :lol: hopefully the cod will be out the whitting are already showing in great numbers but no size :lol: will be armed with fresh ragworm,lugworm,squid and sandeel and of course the magic bait with a very high blood content :lol: :lol: tight lines lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------

